# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Α.Ν.Ε. Νάξου

## Haddock

Ανοίγω νέο θέμα για την αγαπημένη μας Ναξιακή ΑΝΕ. Αφού αγαπήσαμε τα πλοία της, Νάξος και Πάρος, θα ήθελα να ρίξουμε περισσότερο φως στην ίδρυση, ιστορία, απογείωση, και ανώμαλη προσγείωση στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του 80 αυτής της ιστορικής εταιρείας.

Για τους νέους είναι μια ευκαιρία να μάθουν για μια ιστορική εταιρεία λαϊκής βάσης. Οι παλαιότεροι έχουν την ευκαιρία να θυμηθούν πως ένα όνειρο της Νάξου κατέληξε σε εφιάλτη με την χρεωκοπία και την απορρόφηση της από την Ε.Τ.Β.Α.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ως ελάχιστο ευχαριστώ απέναντι στο "Νάξος", το "Πάρος", τον pαroskayak, τον Νάξος και όλους τους άλλους φίλους, θα ήθελα να σας μεταφέρω, σταδιακά, κάποια στοιχεία από το βιβλίο του Κωσταντίνου Σ. Αρχοντάκη και του Ιωάννη Σ. Βαβούρα (Εκδόσεις Παπαζήση, Αθήνα 1997) με θέμα "Η σύγχρονη λαϊκή εταιρεία: Οι επιδόσεις της στην ακτοπλοΐα".
Πρόκειται για ένα πολύ ενδιαφέρον βιβλίο για το ζήτημα των εταιρειών λαϊκής βάσης, παρόλο που εστιάζει περισσότερο την προσοχή του στις εταιρείες της Κρήτης. Πολύτιμη είναι και η βιβλιογραφία που παρατίθεται (θα την ανεβάσουμε σύντομα). 
Από το βιβλίο αυτό παραθέτουμε, για αρχή, το ακόλουθο απόσπασμα:
"Η δρομολόγηση το Σεπτέμβριο του 1970 του πλοίου "Κύδων", του πρώτου που ανήκε σε λαϊκή εταιρεία, αποτέλεσε αντικείμενο μεγάλης συγκίνησης και ιδιαίτερων πανηγυρισμών. Αυτή η δρομολόγηση έπαιξε μεγάλο ρόλο στην αφύπνιση και άλλων νησιών, που άρχισαν να ακολουθούν το παράδειγμα της πρώτης λαϊκής ακτοπλοϊκής εταιρείας. Ακολούθησε η ίδρυση των εξής κατά σειρά λαϊκών εταιρειών: Το *1972* ιδρύθηκαν η Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία Λέσβου, οι Μινωϊκές Γραμμές στο Ηράκλειο και* η Ανώνυμη Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία Νάξου.* 
Το 1974 ιδρύθηκε η Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία Θάσου. Το 1976 ιδρύθηκε η Ανώνυμη Ναυτιλιακή και Τουριστική Εταιρεία Σάμου-Ικαρίας. Το 1978 ιδρύθηκε η Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία Χίου και η Εταιρεία Αναπτύξεως Αποκόρωνα.
Το 1979 ιδρύθηκαν η Δωδεκανησιακή Ανώνυμη Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία, η Ανώνυμη Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία Σύμης, η Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία Ζακύνθου και η ΕΥΡΩΚΡΕΤΑ (εταιρεία μεταφορών). Το 1981 ιδρύθηκε η Ρεθυμνιακή Ναυτιλιακή και Τουριστική Ανώνυμη Εταιρεία. Το 1987 ιδρύθηκε η Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρεία Καλύμνου. Τέλος, το 1993, ιδρύθηκε η Λασιθιωτική ναυτιλιακή Ανώνυμη Εταιρεία." 
Θα συνεχίσουμε σύντομα με άλλα αποσπάσματα από το βιβλίο αυτό.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Σαν πρώτη φάση από μένα (και κυρίως από συζητήσεις με παππούδες και γιαγιάδες και λοιπούς  συγγενείς από το νησι που είχα στο παρελθόν) η Ναξιακή ΑΝΕ Γεννήθηκε όντως το 1972 με χρήματά Ναξιωτών επιφανών αξωτών της εποχής και μη. Φτιάξανε το καραβάκι και αγοράστικε στην πορεία και το "αδελφάκι" του το Πάρος. Κάποιοι μυρίστικαν χρήμα και έγινε ότι έγινε.....δυστυχώς.......

----------


## Haddock

Σεργιανίζοντας στο διαδίκτυο έπεσα τυχαία σε δυο ιστορικά κειμήλια από την ένδοξη ιστορία της ΑΝΕΝ. Δεν είναι φωτογραφίες από πλοία αλλά ντοκουμέντο του κόπου και του μόχθου πολλών Ναξιωτών της εποχής. Φαντάζομαι πως παρόμοια χαρτιά θα βρίσκονται σε ξεχασμένα και σκονισμένα σεντούκια στη Ναξο. 

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι η πρώτη μετοχή αναφέρεται στην ημερομηνία σταθμό της ίδρυσης της ΑΝΕΝ. Ιούλιος 1972. Εννοείται ότι κάθε επιπλέον πληροφορία για την ΑΝΕΝ είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.

Φώτο μίας μετοχής, με το μπλε πλαίσιο, με ημερομηνία την 1η Ιουλίου 1972. Έχει ονομαστική αξία 1000 Δραχμές. Στην άλλη φωτο απεικονίζονται 5 μετοχές (αξίας 5000 δραχμων) με ημερομηνια έκδοσης 1η Δεκεμβρίου 1974. Στις μετοχές υπογράφουν οι Γεώργιος Λιανόπουλος, προέδρος του Διοικ. Συμβουλίου και ο Διευθύνων Σύμβουλος Ιωάννης Βασιλακάκης.

 

Photo Credit: *Hugovandermolen*

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Γεια σας παιδιά. Ψάχνω εδώ και πολύ καιρό μέσω μηχανων αναζήτησης στο internet φωτογραφιες από το Νάξος και το Πάρος, άλλα δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρώ. Επειδή ηταν και ο πατερας μου μετοχος στην Α.Ν.Ε.Ν. ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να βρω φωτογραφικο αρχειο απο αυτά τα καράβια. Μήπως μπορείται να μου πειτε, αν γνωρίζετε, που μπορω να τις βρω;

----------


## vinman

> Γεια σας παιδιά. Ψάχνω εδώ και πολύ καιρό μέσω μηχανων αναζήτησης στο internet φωτογραφιες από το Νάξος και το Πάρος, άλλα δεν έχω καταφέρει να βρώ. Επειδή ηταν και ο πατερας μου μετοχος στην Α.Ν.Ε.Ν. ειναι πολυ σημαντικο να βρω φωτογραφικο αρχειο απο αυτά τα καράβια. Μήπως μπορείται να μου πειτε, αν γνωρίζετε, που μπορω να τις βρω;


 
Φωτογραφίες θα βρείς φίλε μου στα αντίστοιχα θέματα των πλοίων,στην ενότητα με τα ιστορικά.. :Wink:

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Η ζημιά στην εταιρεία έγινε από την στιγμή που αγοράστικε το Πάρος......ωραίο ποστάλι αλλά ζημιάρικο.....προβληματικό......και συνάμα αργό......νομίζω το Πάρος ήταν λύση πρόχειρη για την εταιρεία και έγινε εν μια νυκτή.....κάποιο άλλο ήταν να αγορασθεί και δεν έγινε η συμφωνία κι έτσι αγοράστικε το Πάρος.......

----------


## Haddock

Γνωρίζεις περισσότερα σχετικά με την αγορά του υποψήφιου πλοίου που ποτέ δεν υλοποιήθηκε;;;

Σχετικά με την πορεία της εταιρείας, πιστεύω ότι θα υπάρχει αρκετό ιστορικό υλικό στις τοπικές βιβλιοθήκες και τα αρχεία του Δήμου Νάξου.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Αυτό που θυμάμαι ήταν ότι ψαχνόνοντουσαν για απόκτηση νεόκτητου....ένδεχομένως άλλο ένα Ναξάκι......αλλά για κάποιο λόγο δεν προχώρησαν σε κάποια τέτοια λύση......που προφανώς θα ήταν πολυέξοδη για την εποχή και ίσως τα οικονομικά της εταιρείας να μην το επέτρεπαν, αλλά με γνόμωνα την απήχηση που έιχε το Ναξάκι ίσως να βιάστηκαν και προχώρησαν στην αγορά του Πάρος για μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο στην πίτα της Παροναξίας τότε......

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε μου Γιώργο επίτρεψέ μου να διαφωνήσω. Το Πάρος απ' όσα γνωρίζω ο ίδιος προσωπικά ήταν οικονομικά πιο πετυχημένο από το Νάξος. Στα πρώτα του χρόνια στην ΑΝΕ Νάξου είναι αλήθεια ότι παρουσίασε πολλά προβλήματα με τις μηχανές του με αποτέλεσμα να κάνει το Πειραιάς-Πάρος-Νάξος σε 9 και 10 ώρες αντί για 7:45 με 8 που ήταν το προβλεπόμενο με βάση την κανονική του ταχύτητα.

Το  πλοίο σε σχέση με το Νάξος είχε μειονεκτήματα, τα οποία ωστόσο δεν ήταν τόσο σοβαρά. Το μεγάλο του μειονέκτημα ήταν οι μηχανές του. Η κατάσταση τους απ' όσο θυμάμαι μετά τα πρώτα του χρόνια στην ΑΝΕ ομαλοποιήθηκε. Η εταιρεία φαλήρισε λόγω κακοδιαχείρισης και αδράνειας στο να αντιμετωπιστούν οι νέες προκλήσεις. Φήμες κάνουν λόγο για αδιαφανείς διαδικασίες και άτομα που καταχραστήκαν χρήμα, για τις οποίες επέτρεψέ μου να πάρω θέση αφού ασχοληθώ πιο λεπτομερώς με το θέμα και φυσικά όχι δημοσίως σε πρώτη φάση. Στο διά ταύτα, το Νάξος είχε τέτοια επιτυχία που για μία 5ετία ίσως και 10ετία έπαιζε ουσιαστικά χωρίς αντίπαλο. Το *Λήμνος*, αρχικά φάνηκε να κόβει πελατεία από το Νάξος, αλλά ποτέ δεν αγαπήθηκε από τους Αξώτες όσο ο πορτοκαλής βάπορας. Εξάλλου ήταν η εποχή (τέλη '70) που η εισροή τουριστών και παραθεριστών στα νησιά και κατ' επέκταση στα καράβια μεταβαλλόταν εκθετικά οπότε πολύ ψωμί υπήρχε για όλους.

Το Πάρος από τους ισολογισμούς που είχαν πέσει στα χέρια μου εμφάνιζε μικρότερο παθητικό και μεγαλύτερη κερδοφορία. Δεν παίρνω και όρκο γιατί έχουνε περάσει 25 και χρόνια από τότε που είχαν πέσει στα χέρια μου τοπικές εφημερίδες με τις σχετικές δημοσιεύσεις των ισολογισμών της ΑΝΕ. Αυτό όμως θυμάμαι και από αφηγήσεις τρίτων. Το σίγουρο είναι ότι το Πάρος δεν ταξίδευε ποτέ άδειο γιατί και λόγω συγκυριών και λόγω δρομολόγησης και λόγω εσωτερικής διαρρύθμισης ευνοήθηκε.

Ακριβέστερα, το Πάρος είχε περισσότερες κλίνες και ταξίδευε κατά κανόνα νύχτα από Πειραιά (22:00) και πρωΐ από Νάξο. Το Λήμνος που ήταν για πολλά χρόνια ο μόνος «σοβαρός» αντίπαλος των πορτοκαλί βαποραίων ταξίδευε πότε πρωΐ από Πειραιά πότε απογεύματα ή βραδάκια· ακόμα το θυμάμαι σε ταξείδια από Πειραιά να φέυγει στις 8:15, όπως επίσης να φεύγει από Νάξο κατά τις 11:00 το πρωΐ. Επομένως, δε μπορούσε να χτυπήσει και τα δύο βαπόρια ταυτόχρονα στα ίσα. Αν αναλογιστούμε ότι τα άλλα πλοία της γραμμής τότε ήταν ο Μιαούλης, το ¶γιος Γεώργιος και η Έλλη, καθώς και το Χρυσή Αυγή (πιο μετά αυτό) τότε  τα παραπάνω πλοία για τα δύο της ΑΝΕ Νάξου ήταν μάλλον «μεζεδάκια». Τα Πάρος και Νάξος είχαν μεγαλύτερη μεταφορική ικανότητα σε ΙΧ και επιβάτες (κυρίως σε επιβάτες- τότε δεν υπήρχαν και πολλά ΙΧ), ήταν πιο καλοτάξειδα (ειδικά το Νάξος δεν χαμπάριαζε από απαγορευτικά) και βέβαια είχαν πραγματικά άνετους χώρους (άνετα σαλόνια, πολλές καμπίνες, μεγάλα καταστρώματα).

Η ΑΝΕ Νάξου αντί να ανασκουμπωθεί με την παρουσία του Λήμνος σφύριζε μάλλον αδιάφορα και το πλήρωσε αργότερα. Αν κατά την διάρκεια όλων αυτών των χρυσοφόρων ετών είχαν απλά αντικαταστήσει τις μηχανές του Πάρος (ήταν παραφωνία) και είχαν βελτιώσει την ταχύτητα του Νάξος (είτε με αλλαγή προπέλλας είτε με αλλαγή μηχανών), θα είχαν τσακίσει και το Λήμνος και τα Βεντουρόπλοια. Βεβαίως η επένδυση θα είχε μεγάλο κόστος, αλλά σίγουρα μικρότερο από το να φτιαχτεί ένα δεύτερο Νάξος, μεγαλύτερο ή ίδιο με το αρχικό.

Αντ' αυτού τα πλοία μάλλον αφέθηκαν στην τύχη τους, δεν ανανεωθήκαν και το γεγονός ότι ήταν σχετικά καινούρια δεν φανέρωσε τότε τις αδυναμίες τους. Η πενταετία 1975-1980 για να μην πω η δεκατία 1975-1985, ήταν μία περίοδος κυριολεκτικά πεταμένη στα σκουπίδια από την ΑΝΕΝ όπου τα πλεονεκτήματα των βαποριών και ειδικά του Νάξος δεν αξιοποιήθηκαν ούτε στο 1/4. Αντίθετα τα μειονεκτήματα έβαιναν αυξανόμενα.

Αν είχαν βελτιώσει τις ταχύτητες στα δύο πλοία (είτε με πλήρη αντικατάσταση μηχανών, είτε με αντικατάσταση προπέλλας είτε με συνδυασμό των δύο) και κρατούσαν τον ξενοδοχειακό εξοπλισμό πάντα ανανεωμένο εκμεταλλευόμενοι την ασύλληπτη επιτυχία του Νάξος για μία 10ετία, τότε αυτά τα καράβια ακόμα και *σήμερα* θα έκαναν πάρτυ στην Παροναξία. 
Δεν λέω στην γραμμή Πάρου-Νάξου-Ίου και Θήρας, αλλά με κατάλληλη δρομολόγηση στην γραμμή Πάρου, Νάξου δεν θα είχαν κανένα πρόβλημα. Ούτως ή άλλως αν τα blue star έκαναν μόνο Πάρο-Νάξο θα είχαν προβλήματα. Είναι καράβια που σχεδιάστηκαν ουσιαστικά για την καλοκαιρινή «αρπακτή» 3 μηνών. Τα πλοία αυτά τον χειμώνα ταξιδεύουν με άδειο γκαράζ αν και λόγω συγκυριών και πολιτικών μαγειρεμάτων (βλέπε εξαφάνιση όλων των μικρών εταιρειών και μονοπωλιακή πραγματικότητα) με αρκετούς επιβάτες.

Το Πάρος και το Νάξος με 22 και 20 μίλια υπηρεσιακή ή ακόμα με 20 και 19 μιλάκια την ώρα αντίστοιχα για Πάρο-Νάξο ή μόνο Νάξο σήμερα θα ήταν βασιληάδες, πάντοτε λαμβάνοντας υπόψη σχετική ανανέωση στον ξενοδοχειακό εξοπλισμό, συντήρηση και βέβαια σωστές δρομολογήσεις. Ο λόγοι είναι δύο: α) η Παροναξία δεν χρειάζεται πλοία άνω των 110 μέτρων (αντιοικονομικά, ασύμφορα τον χειμώνα) και β) τα Πάρος και Νάξος είχαν το πλεονέκτημα ότι προέρχονταν από τους κόπους και τις θυσίες των Αξωτών και των Παριανών. Δηλαδή, οι νησιώτες ήταν δεμένοι με αυτά.

Όταν η κακοδιαχείριση και η αδιαφάνεια έγινε κανόνας λειτουργίας της ΑΝΕΝ, τότε δυστυχώς οι ίδιοι Αξώτες και άλλοι Κυκλαδίτες που στήριξαν το όλο εγχείρημα απαξίωσαν τα βαπόρια καθώς βλέπανε τους κόπους τους και τις θυσίες χρόνων να μην αποδίδουν όπως θα έπρεπε. Τα ίδια και χειρότερα γίνανε και επί Ελληνικής Ακτοπλοΐας σε μία εποχή που παρά την εμφάνιση δυνατών παικτών όπως ο Γέωργιος, το Δήλος, ο Απόλλωνας και ο Ποσειδώνας με κατάλληλες κινήσεις θα είχαν σωθεί.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Συντοπίτη Νάξος δεν θα διαφωνήσω μαζί σου σε ότι γράφεις. Το θέμα της κακοδιαχείρησης το έθιξα κι εγώ πιο πάνω ίσως λίγο ποιό ωμά βέβαια και θέλω να με συνγχωρέσετε.....αλλά, αυτό που άκουγα από πιτσιρικάς, από γνωστούς Αξώτες, συγγενής κλπ κλπ κλπ όλοι έλεγαν αρνητικά πράγματα για το Πάρος, ήταν λαβύρινθος, ποιο γρήγορα θα πηγαίναμε κολυμπώντας κλπ κλπ κλπ δεν είχα την τύχη να ταξιδέψω ποτέ με το συγκεκριμένο καράβι και δεν μπορώ να φέρω προσωπική άποψη.......αλλά σίγουρα δεν πρέπει να ήταν και από τις ποιό επιτυχημένες κινήσεις της εταιρείας........άποψη μου....άσχετα με την κακοδιαχείρηση.......τώρα εάν τα πράγματα ήταν αλλίως και η εταιρεία ήτο εν ζωή ακόμα (γιατί δεν ξέρουμε με τον πανικό των συνχωνέυσεων αν συνέχιζε να υπήρχε) σίγουρα έπρεπε να γίνει κάτι και στα δύο καράβια τουλάχιστον για το θέμα ταχύτητας και ξενοδοχειακού και ίσως κάτι παραπάνω.......να άντεχαν ακόμα στην γραμμή.....

----------


## Στέφανος

οι [τελικώς αστήρικτες] κατηγορίες, οι μηχανορραφίες και το όλο παρασκήνιο είχαν σαν αποτέλεσμα την διάλυση της εταιρείας, που αντί να δοξάζεται στις θάλασσες γινόταν ρεζίλι στα ανακριτικά γραφεία και στις δικαστικές αίθουσες .

στο παρά πέντε, αυτοί που γνώριζαν "την έκαναν", μέρος του κόσμου που δεν γνώριζε ή απλώς ήλπιζε, "την πάτησε". 

το κρίμα είναι ότι αυτό το καράβι, το "Νάξος" που ακόμη και άσχετοι το είχαν σαν σπουδαίο δείγμα ναυπηγικής τέχνης, δεν παρείχε τις υπηρεσίες του στις θάλασσες και στον τόπο του.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

> οι [τελικώς αστήρικτες] κατηγορίες, οι μηχανορραφίες και το όλο παρασκήνιο είχαν σαν αποτέλεσμα την διάλυση της εταιρείας, που αντί να δοξάζεται στις θάλασσες γινόταν ρεζίλι στα ανακριτικά γραφεία και στις δικαστικές αίθουσες .
> 
> στο παρά πέντε, αυτοί που γνώριζαν "την έκαναν", μέρος του κόσμου που δεν γνώριζε ή απλώς ήλπιζε, "την πάτησε". 
> 
> το κρίμα είναι ότι αυτό το καράβι, το "Νάξος" που ακόμη και άσχετοι το είχαν σαν σπουδαίο δείγμα ναυπηγικής τέχνης, δεν παρείχε τις υπηρεσίες του στις θάλασσες και στον τόπο του.


+1 κάπως έτσι έχει η ιστορία.........ποίος θα "φάει τα πιο πολλά" και ποιός θα "βγάλει το μάτι του άλλου" στα σκούρα.......

Θα συμφωνήσω απόλυτα στην ταμπακιέρα της υπόθεσης.......χάσαμε το Ναξάκι μας.....

----------


## gtogias

Στα χρόνια πριν την αποϋλοποίηση οι μετοχές των εταιρειών ήταν σε χαρτί. Τώρα για την αξία που τελικά αντιπροσώπευαν αρκετές από αυτές είναι μια άλλη ιστορία:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 44394

----------


## xidianakis

καμια φωτο απο το ναξος κ το παρος, υπαρχει?? :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Νάξος

Αμέτρτητες φίλε μου στα σχετικά θέματα. Για το Νάξος εδώ:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=22189

και για το Πάρος εδώ:

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=23206

----------


## gtogias

και ο ορισμός του τι εστί Νάξιος καθώς και ποιοι θα μπορούσαν να αγοράσουν μετοχές της εταιρείας:

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49787

----------


## vinman

> και ο ορισμός του τι εστί Νάξιος καθώς και ποιοι θα μπορούσαν να αγοράσουν μετοχές της εταιρείας:
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 49787


Σπάνιο ντοκουμέντο αυτό που παραθέτεις...
Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ!!
Ανεκτίμητη προσφορά...

----------


## Tsikalos

Πλώρες των 2 πλοίων της στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά περίοδο 86/87

ANEnaxou.jpg

----------


## Νάξος

¶ργησα να δω αυτήν τη φανταστική φωτογραφία φίλε Τσίκαλε. Μαγεία, μαγεία, μαγεία! Σε προτρέπω να την ανεβάσεις στα άρθρα του Πάρος και του Νάξος, γιατί είμαι σίγουρος ότι πολλοί φίλοι δεν την έχουνε δει ακόμα. Βέβαια όταν αντικρύσουν τις πλωράκλες μπορεί να έχουμε καρδιακά, αλλά αυτό είναι άλλη ιστορία.

Φίλε Τόγια τα σχόλια περιττεύουν. Έχεις καταπληκτικό αρχείο και με πολύτιμους λίθους σαν αυτόν εδώ μένουμε άφωνοι. Να είστε καλά καλοί μας φίλοι που μοιράζεστε μαζύ μας αυτούς τους θησαυρούς.

----------


## gtogias

Δημοσίευμα στην εφημερίδα "Το Βήμα" για τη Ναξιακή στις 3 Μαρτίου του 1980:

1980 03 06 Το Βήμα σελ 7 Εταιρείες Λαϊκής Βάσης v1.JPG

----------


## Νάξος

Αυτό είναι το καλλίτερο πρωτοχρονιάτικο δώρο που θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ φίλε gotgias! Σ' ευχαριστώ απ' τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου.

----------


## Giwrgos1980

Τρομερό ντοκουμέντο φίλε gtogias. Σίγουρα τέλειο πρωτοχρονιάτικο δώρο!!!! Σε ευχαριστούμε και καλή χρονιά!!!!!!!!

----------


## Haddock

> Δημοσίευμα στην εφημερίδα "Το Βήμα" για τη Ναξιακή στις 3 Μαρτίου του 1980


Κείμενο κειμήλιο που πρέπει να εκτίθεται σε διαδικτυακή βιτρίνα. Πήρα λοιπόν το θάρρος να το επεξεργαστώ και να το εκθέσω προς τέρψιν και βρώσιν του φιλοθεάμονος κοινού. Για πολλούς, τέτοια άρθρα αποτελούν ιστορίες για αγρίους και φαλακρά φίδια. Είναι όμως ιστορίες για ένα στόχο που πραγματοποιήθηκε και πέτυχε στο μέγιστο βαθμό. Τα πλοία αυτά ήταν όχι μόνο οι πρωτοπόροι της Παροναξίας, αλλά οι γέφυρες που ένωσαν την Παροναξία με το μέλλον τους. Αποτελεί ειρωνεία για τους πολίτες των νησιών η «δήθεν» εξυπηρέτηση που απολαμβάνουν σήμερα από την ακτοπλοϊκή συγκοινωνία, 38 συναπτά έτη μετά την ίδρυση της ιστορικής εταιρείας. Αλλά όταν η Αθήνα είναι η Αυτοκρατορία, ποιος δίνει φράγκο για τα νησιά...




> *Ανώνυμος Ναυτιλιακή Εταιρία Νάξου Α.Ε.*
> Θετική η συμβολή της στην Ανάπτυξη των Κυκλάδων
> Δεν έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια από τότε που οι Κυκλαδίτες για νά 'ρθουν στην Αθήνα περίμεναν μερόνυχτο: στα καφενεία των λιμανιών, πότε θα φανεί το καράβι τής άγονης γραμμής, που μόνο τακτά δρομολόγια δεν έκανε. Αλλά αυτό ήταν το λιγότερο. Ό καθαρός αγροτικός πληθυσμός κύρια τής Νάξου, έβλεπε τη σοδειά του να πηγαίνει χαμένη, αφού ποτέ σχεδόν δεν έφτανε στην ώρα της ή καθόλου στον προορισμό της.
> 
> Τόνοι ολόκληροι πατάτες, βερίκοκα, φρούτα και άλλα προϊόντα σάπιζαν στις προβλήτες των λιμανιών τής Νάξου και των άλλων νησιών, έτσι που ο μόχθος μιας χρονιάς των παραγωγών πήγαινε στράφι. Οι Κυκλαδίτες που αναγκάστηκαν να ξενιτευτούν, επειδή ακριβώς ή επικοινωνία κέντρου με τα νησιά βρισκόταν σ' αυτή την ανομολόγητη κατάσταση, ξέκοψαν σχεδόν τελείως και, προ πάντων το χειμώνα από τον τόπο που γεννήθηκαν.
> 
> Δεν είναι υπερβολή να ειπωθεί ότι τα νησιά των Κυκλάδων που διαθέτουν τόσο σπάνιες ομορφιές και που θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν ίσως ο σημαντικότερος πόλος έλξης για τους τουρίστες, βρίσκονταν προ δεκαετίας περίπου σε τέλεια απομόνωση, με φυσικό επακόλουθο την εγκατάλειψη και παραπέρα το μαρασμό κάθε δραστηριότητας. 
> 
> Με αυτά τα δεδομένα και με το συγκεκριμένο προβληματισμό μέσα από την υπάρχουσα κατάσταση, γεννήθηκε η ιδέα της δημιουργίας λαϊκής βάσης εταιρίας της «A.N.Ε. ΝΑΞΟΥ». Το 1972 έπαιρνε σάρκα και οστά το όνειρο των Ναξιωτών για τη δημιουργία τής Ανώνυμης Ναυτιλιακής Εταιρίας Νάξου.
> ...

----------


## Νάξος

> Δημοσίευμα στην εφημερίδα "Το Βήμα" για τη Ναξιακή στις 3 Μαρτίου του 1980:
> 
> 1980 03 06 Το Βήμα σελ 7 Εταιρείες Λαϊκής Βάσης v1.JPG


Μία μικρή διόρθωση, το απόκομμα είναι της 6ης Μαρτίου 1980. Μέσα σε εκείνο το φύλλο του Βήματος υπάρχει ένα δισέλιδο αφιέρωμα στα πλοία των εταιρειών λαϊκής βάσης, αρκετά ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## gtogias

> Μία μικρή διόρθωση, το απόκομμα είναι της 6ης Μαρτίου 1980. Μέσα σε εκείνο το φύλλο του Βήματος υπάρχει ένα δισέλιδο αφιέρωμα στα πλοία των εταιρειών λαϊκής βάσης, αρκετά ενδιαφέρον.


Σωστός, ζητώ συγγνώμη για την παράλειψη, αν και το έχω στο όνομα του αρχείου.

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ για την παρατήρηση.

----------


## Appia_1978

Μήπως θα μπορούσες να το ανεβάσεις στο φόρουμ;  :Very Happy: 

Ευχαριστώ!




> Μία μικρή διόρθωση, το απόκομμα είναι της 6ης Μαρτίου 1980. Μέσα σε εκείνο το φύλλο του Βήματος υπάρχει ένα δισέλιδο αφιέρωμα στα πλοία των εταιρειών λαϊκής βάσης, αρκετά ενδιαφέρον.

----------


## gtogias

> Μήπως θα μπορούσες να το ανεβάσεις στο φόρουμ; 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ!


Να μην χαλάσω χατήρι.

1980 03 06 Το Βήμα σελ 6 Εταιρείες Λαϊκής Βάσης.pdf
1980 03 06 Το Βήμα σελ 7 Εταιρείες Λαϊκής Βάσης.pdf

----------


## Νάξος

Είσαι και ο πρώτος!

----------


## Appia_1978

Συμφωνώ και επαυξάνω!!!  :Very Happy: 
Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## Ilias 92

Έρχομαι και εδώ!! Τι φούνταρε την εταιρεία αυτή?
Μέτα θα πάμε ΑΝΤΕΣΙ!!

----------


## Ilias 92

Άλλο ένα μικρο αφιέρωμα σε μια εταιρεία που δεν υπάρχει πια:

*ΑΝΩΝΥΜΗ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑΚΗ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑ ΝΑΞΟΥ Α.Ν.Ε.Ν.
*
Ιδρύθηκε στην Νάξο το 1972 με σκοπό την σύνδεση του νησιού με τον Πειραιά και τα γειτονικά νησιά. Το 1975 παρέλαβε από τα Ηνωμένα Ναυπηγεία Περάματος με αριθμό κατασκευαστή Νο 62 το επιβατικό οχηματαγωγό ΝΑΞΟΣ με μήκος 100 μέτρα (?) και ταχύτητα 19 κόμβων. 

Το πλοίο αποτέλεσε την κορωνίδα της ελληνικής ναυπηγικής σε επίπεδο καλαισθησίας και ναυπηγικής αρμονίας. 

Το καταστατικό της εταιρείας προέβλεψε όριο συμμετοχής στο καταβαλλόμενο κεφάλαιο 5% και όριο συμμετοχής στις ψήφους τις Γενικής Συνέλευσης 10% ανά άτομο, ποσοστά αρκετά υψηλά. 

Το 1979 αγοράζει το πλοίο ΠΑΡΟΣ ναυπηγημένο το 1973 επίσης στα Ηνωμένα Ναυπηγεία Περάματος με αριθμό κατασκευαστή Νο 55 και με παρόμοια τεχνικά χαρακτηριστικά με το Νάξος. Το πλοίο είχε παραγγελθεί από την Labut S.A. του Σπύρου Λάλη. Φέρεται να εκτέλεσε δρομολόγια στην γραμμή Πάρου Νάξου Ίου Σαντορίνης το 1974 με το όνομα ΦΟΙΒΟΣ. Γρήγορα πωλείται από την αρχικη πλοιοκτήτρια σε άλλη εταιρεία και μετονομάζεται σε Χρυσοβαλλάντου. Όπως αποδείχτηκε στην συνέχεια είχε πολλά μηχανολογικά προβλήματα που ζημίωσε την ΑΝΕ Νάξου σημαντικά.

Το 1981 η εταιρεία εμφάνιζε συνολικές Επενδύσεις στα δυο της πλοία ύψους 442 εκ. δραχμών με Αποσβέσεις των προηγουμένων ετών 34 εκ. δρχ. Ύψος Ιδίων Κεφαλαίων 116 εκ .δραχμών από τα οποία καταβεβλημένο Μετοχικό Κεφάλαιο Μελών 115 εκ. δρχ. και Επενδυτικά Δάνεια 122 εκ. δραχμών.

Μέτα από κακοδιοίκηση και ύστερα από πολλές τεχνικές αστοχίες, τα δυο πλοία περνούν το 1986 στη Κρατική ναυτιλιακή εταιρεία, Ελληνική Ακτοπλοΐα Α.Ε. που είχε συσταθεί ένα χρόνο νωρίτερα με σκοπό την εξυγίανση των προβληματικών ΛΑΕ.
Και τα δυο πλοία μαζί πωλούνταν στην ARCADIA LINE του Κώστα Μουλόπουλου το 1991. Το 1994 το Νάξος πωλείται στην Κινά. Και το 1995 το Πάρος πωλείτε στην Paros Shipping Co. Τέλος διαλύεται το 2002 στην Τουρκία. 

Από τα οικονομικά δεδομένα πρόκυπτε έκδηλα ότι η απόφαση της εταιρείας να ναυπηγήσει νεότευκτο πλοίο δεν την ζημίωσε άμεσα οικονομικά όπως άλλες ΛΑΕ, όμως παρόλα αυτά κράτησε υψηλά τις δανειακές υποχρεώσεις της εταιρείας. Ωστόσο η γρήγορη προσθήκη στον στόλο της ενός επίσης νέου σε ηλικία πλοίου διόγκωσαν τις δανειακές υποχρεώσεις της εταιρείας και σε συνδυασμό τα πολλά μηχανολογικά προβλήματα του ΠΑΡΟΣ που έριξαν δραματικά την ταχύτητα του και τα εσωτερικά προβλήματα της εταιρείας οδήγησαν τα δυο πλοία, απόκτημα των κάτοικων των δύο νησιών στην Ε.Α.

Τα δυο πορτοκαλί καράβια βοήθησαν τα μέγιστα στην τουριστική ανάπτυξη των Κυκλάδων όμως τα ίδια και η εταιρία τους δεν πρόλαβε να καρπωθεί από αυτό το γεγονός.

ΗΛΙΑΣ ΠΑΠΑΗΛΙΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΝΑΥΤΙΛΙΑ

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Mπράβο γιά μιά ακόμα δουλειά σου.Δύο επισημάνσεις μόνο:
Αριθμός κατασκευαστή χωρίς να είναι λάθος αλλά είναι αυτό που λέμε από τα αγγλικά Ηull No=Αριθμός Σκάφους.Το ΦΟΙΒΟΣ έκανε κ Ιταλία. Καλόν είναι σε αυτού του είδους εργασίες σου να συμβουλεύεσαι κ τα αντίστοιχα θέματα γιά τα πλοία των εταιρειών αυτών.
Οι διαχεριστές θα πρέπει να αλλάξουν τον τίτλο σε Α.Ν.Ε. Νάξου σκέτο που ήταν το ορθό.
ΑΝΕΝ παραπέμπει περισσότερο στην πιό πρόσφατη ΑΝΕ Νότου με το ΕΓ/ΟΓ ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ.

----------


## Ilias 92

Ευχαριστώ Βίκτωρα, το αριθμός κατασκευαστή ξέρεις από πού το βρήκα. Συμβουλευτικά τα θέματα των πλοίων αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω εκτενείς αναφορές στα καράβια μιας και δεν είναι άμεσα το θέμα μου.
Γνωρίζω για τα δρομολόγια που έκανε το ΠΑΡΟΣ στην Ιταλία αλλά μάλλον ήταν σαν μια μίξη με κρουαζιέρα με τα λιμάνια που έπιανε πχ. Ιτέα. Προέκτεινε και μετά τον Ισθμό?

----------


## despo

> Ευχαριστώ Βίκτωρα, το αριθμός κατασκευαστή ξέρεις από πού το βρήκα. Συμβουλευτικά τα θέματα των πλοίων αλλά δεν μπορώ να κάνω εκτενείς αναφορές στα καράβια μιας και δεν είναι άμεσα το θέμα μου.
> Γνωρίζω για τα δρομολόγια που έκανε το ΠΑΡΟΣ στην Ιταλία αλλά μάλλον ήταν σαν μια μίξη με κρουαζιέρα με τα λιμάνια που έπιανε πχ. Ιτέα. Προέκτεινε και μετά τον Ισθμό?


Φίλε Ηλία πολύ ωραία η δουλειά που κάνεις. Σχετικά με το δρομολόγια του πλοίου στη γραμμή της Ιταλίας, να σου επισημάνω οτι απ' όσο θυμάμαι, έκανε την κλασική γραμμή Πάτρα - Ηγουμενίτσα -Κέρκυρα - Μπρίντιζι για την εταιρεία Cross ferry lines.

----------


## Ilias 92

> Μετά την σπάνια φωτογραφία του ΦΟΙΒΟΣ που ανέβασε ο φίλος rocinante, προσπάθησα να "εξερευνήσω" τα πρώτα χρόνια του πλοίου.
> 
> Λοιπόν, όπως αναφέρεται σε άρθρο που βρήκα εδώ, ως ΦΟΙΒΟΣ ναυπηγήθηκε για να ταξίδεψει για τους Λάλλη-Μπούντρο μεταξύ Πρίντεζι-Ιτέα-Πειραιά-Ηράκλειο-Ρόδο-Λεμεσσό-Χάϊφα.
> Περισσότερο κρουαζιέρα παρά τακτικό δρομολόγιο μου μοιάζει αυτό, και δεν έχω δεί να το έκανε τελικά.



Μάλλον είχα διαβάσει το πόστ του Ellinis που έλεγε για πoια γραμμή προοριζόταν και μάλον δεν την έκανε ποτέ.  Άρα εγώ μπερδεύτηκα, λάθος μου.

Argo 1972.png

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μάλλον είχα διαβάσει το πόστ του Ellinis που έλεγε για πoια γραμμή προοριζόταν και μάλον δεν την έκανε ποτέ. Άρα εγώ μπερδεύτηκα, λάθος μου.
> 
> Argo 1972.png


 Το είχα δει σαν ΦΟΙΒΟΣ το 1974 ( ; ) στην Πάτρα. Σίγουρα τότε έκανε μόνο Ιταλία.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> στη γραμμή της Ιταλίας, να σου επισημάνω οτι απ' όσο θυμάμαι, έκανε την κλασική γραμμή Πάτρα - Ηγουμενίτσα -Κέρκυρα - Μπρίντιζι για την εταιρεία Cross ferry lines.


Τότε ήταν σαν ΧΡΥΣΟΒΑΛΑΝΤΟΥ κ κατά πως λένε,πίσω από την εταιρεία ήταν το μοναστήρι της Λυκόβρυσης.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ειχα ρωτησει σχετικους κυκλους πριν 18 χρονια,εκκλησιαστικους, για το θεμα του πλοιου αυτου  και μου ειχαν πει οτι δεν υπηρχε ουδεμια σχεση μοναστηριου με αυτο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Ειχα ρωτησει σχετικους κυκλους πριν 18 χρονια,εκκλησιαστικους, για το θεμα του πλοιου αυτου και μου ειχαν πει οτι δεν υπηρχε ουδεμια σχεση μοναστηριου με αυτο.


Kυκλοφορούσε έντονα αυτό τότε κ δεν φαινόταν ράδιο αρβύλα. Το μοναστήρι είναι πλούσιο αλλά εννοείται η νομική του υπόσταση δεν επιτρέπει να διαχειρίζεται πλοία,απ'ευθείας τουλάχιστον. Τι άλλο να υποθέσει κανείς; Κάποιος που είχε "τάξει" στην Χρυσοβαλάντου;

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Προφανως αυτο ειναι που αναφερεις ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ <ταξιμο> οπως και παρα πολλες αλλες περιπτωσεις

----------

